# Audi Announces Petit Le Mans Motorsport Experience Hospitality Details



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With the Audi R18 TDIs running solely in the International Le Mans Cup this year, this means just two races for Audi's Le Mans-winning prototypes in the USA. One race, Sebring, happened last Sprint leaving next month's Petit Le Mans at Road Atlanta your last chance to catch them Stateside. Given this, and the fact that Audi's Motorsport Experience hospitality programs are always a hot property, we wanted to make sure those interested knew about the program before it sells out as spaces are limited. Below is text from the program. Below that is the official website with RSVP information. See you there.



> *Audi motorsport experience at Petit Le Mans
> Road Atlanta
> September 30 - October 1, 2011*
> 
> ...


* MORE INFORMATION *


----------

